# Obtaining work visa -- programmer



## elmousa68 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have obtained a positive skills assessment for "developer programmer" from the Australian Computer Society.

1. How can I go about securing a job offer from Australia?
2. Do I need to provide proof of English language proficiency for the purposes of obtaining a work visa?

Thank you.

Ammar Elmousa
Amman, Jordan


----------

